# Video/Display adapter driver



## DustinWilson92 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello all,
I am trying to find the display adapter driver for a Dell Optiplex GX280. Right now, in Computer Management, I have two identical drivers listed, both with a yellow exclamation point. I recently has a BSOD 2 days after I installed a new (Acer AL1916W) monitor and I think that it may be causing these problems. My resolution is stuck at 800x600x8 and the Display Property window says, Display: (Default Monitor) on . I read somewhere that this monitor is Plug-and-Play, but I don't understand why it doesn't reconize it. Thanks in advanced!
-Dustin 

System:
Microsoft Windows XP
Home Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 3


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Do you have the ATI PCI-e video card or the Intel video card?
Dell list both:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ystemID=PLX_GX280&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
Bill


----------



## DustinWilson92 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the link BCCOMP, I have the Intel adapter, and I already have those two downloaded (because it asks me if I would like to overwrite). When I look into Computer Management > Display adapters, I see two "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family", both with yellow exclamation points". I tried uninstalling the devices, and then clicking "Scan for hardware changes". It then scans, finds the "Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family", and loads two of them back to Display adapters with yellow exclamation points again. It tells me to restart the computer, and when it reboots, still has 2 drivers, both with yellow exclamation points :upset:. 

ps. If I right clock on the driver and choose property, it says it has a code 37 :4-dontkno


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Go to Add/Remove programs and uninstall any intel video driver.
Then go to your device manager and uninstall both display adapters and reboot.
If the New hardware wizard appears select cancel.
Go back into the device manager and tell me what errors appear (yellow !).
I am thinking you have the wrong driver (code 37)
I am confused as to why you are showing 2 display adapters, but this should narrow it down to 1.
Bill


----------



## DustinWilson92 (Nov 3, 2008)

Alright, did as you said, now under Display Adapters, it has 2 listings: Video Controller, and Video Controller (VGA Compadible). The both have yellow exclamation points on them.

Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Go to the device manager and Right click on each error>Properties>Details Tab
Post what VEN/DEV numbers are listed under Device Instance ID for both.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## DustinWilson92 (Nov 3, 2008)

Video Controller's Property
-------------------------
*Driver Instance Id:* PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&SUBSYS_01791028&REV_04\3&172E68DD&0&11

*Hardware Ids:* PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&SUBSYS_01791028&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&SUBSYS_01791028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&CC_038000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&CC_0380

*Compatible Ids:* PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782

*Ejection Relations:* PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_01791028&REV_04\3&172e68dd&0&10


Video Controller (VGA Compadable)'s Property
-------------------------------------------
*Driver Instance Id:* PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_01791028&REV_04\3&172E68DD&0&10

*Hardware Ids:* PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_01791028&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&SUBSYS_01791028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&CC_0300

*Compadible Ids:* PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2582

*Ejection Relations:* PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2782&SUBSYS_01791028&REV_04\3&172e68dd&0&11

I hope thats it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

These numbers point to this driver:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=6&fileid=168177

Try to install this driver again and follow the install instructions
What was your BSOD that you had .
Bill


----------



## DustinWilson92 (Nov 3, 2008)

The driver still does not want to work.

This is what the BSOD said:
A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer

If this is the first time...
... and then restart your computer. 

Technical Information:
*** STOP: 0x00000024 (0x00190203, 0x86E44EF0, 0xC0000102, 0X00000000)

(There was no error code at the top like IRQL and whatnot)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

This code indicates a Harddrive failure/problem.
I would run chkdsk /r in the recovery console.
I would also run the HD Diagnostics Utility from the manufacture of you harddrive.
Bill


----------



## DustinWilson92 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well right now I am able to get to the desktop and I can use it as 800x600x8 or if I use VGA mode (F8) I get 800x600x16. I think there is always been a harddrive problem because it takes 5 minuets to startup  Is there anythink else I can do? I cant really afford to get a new harddrive because this computer is for a business that runs very expensive software (the kind where you only get 1 serial) and I think the only other option is to call them, but I guess I have to resort to that than I will.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

DustinWilson92 said:


> Well right now I am able to get to the desktop and I can use it as 800x600x8 or if I use VGA mode (F8) I get 800x600x16. I think there is always been a harddrive problem because it takes 5 minuets to startup  Is there anythink else I can do? I cant really afford to get a new harddrive because this computer is for a business that runs very expensive software (the kind where you only get 1 serial) and I think the only other option is to call them, but I guess I have to resort to that than I will.


Hi, 
I can not say what is causing the Video issue if you are installing the driver correctly. Have you tried to install it manually through the device manager? You could always install a PCI Video Card and turn off the On-Board Video.
As far as the Harddrive goes, (especially a harddrive for a business that has valuable data on it) I would back this harddrive up. You could always back it up to another harddrive (slave) using various programs like Acronis True Image, Norton Ghost, XX Clone.
If this HD fails you will still be in the same boat and will loose you exspensive software.
Bill
Bill


----------

